# Hidden Excel Credits



## gingerafro (Apr 6, 2006)

I think the lounge is the best place for this one...?

I am sure you all remember the hidden excel credits screen where you 'fly' over a planet surface and then encouter the programmer's credits.

I found it in XL97 (which was the best but probably most geeky with references to Nachos etc) and XL2000, but can't seem to do the same thing in XL2003.  I've tried using GOTO X2003:L2003 then the SHIFT + CTRL + CHART WIZARD, but it doesn't work.  Do these credits exist and how do you find them?

We somehow started talking about it at work and would like to know how to do it.


----------



## Felix Atagong (Apr 6, 2006)

Have you tried Google, do easter-eggs and excel?
http://www.google.com/search?hl=nl&q=easter-eggs+excel&meta=

or the eastereggs website
http://eeggs.com/tree/279.html

don't see anything for your Excel d'OH


----------



## gingerafro (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Felix

After I posted, I had a further dig around and discovered that the proper terminology was Easter Eggs (how topical!)

Anyway, apparently XL2002 and XL2003 don't have any Easter Eggs as they cause bloating of the program and Microsift had complaints.  Shame really, because it means that there is still at least one reason to keep XL97 on your PC.

John Walkenbach's site was really informative as well.


----------



## Patience (Apr 6, 2006)

A friend of mine told me about the Easter Eggs once. I can't describe my disappointment when I couldn't figure out how to get it to work. I have Excel 2002, so now I know why!


----------



## Scott Huish (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't have IE5 to do the one that uses XL2002 (not technically an Excel easter egg and it doesn't work with IE6, I tried) but, anyway:

http://j-walk.com/ss/excel/odd/odd01.htm


----------

